# Clausing Lathe - $2000 (Reno, NV)



## MrWhoopee (May 25, 2020)

Clausing Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Clausing lathe, model 5913, 12 inch chuck, collet attachment, new cross screw & nut, 110 or...



					reno.craigslist.org


----------

